# Navy tweed



## skewbaldmillie (16 October 2016)

I am taking a younger rider out hunting with me next week and was unsure as to whether she can wear a her current navy tweed (she is 14) or needs a green/brown tweed. She will be coming out with me both Autumn hunting and after the opening meet.
Thanks


----------



## Bernster (16 October 2016)

skewbaldmillie said:



			I am taking a younger rider out hunting with me next week and was unsure as to whether she can wear a her current navy tweed (she is 14) or needs a green/brown tweed. She will be coming out with me both Autumn hunting and after the opening meet.
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I'd think any tweed will do, I've got a smart navy tweed that I'll be riding in if I get out Autumn hunting.


----------



## TATTOOSNHOOVES (16 October 2016)

I was unsure myself as to what colour i was allowed to wear...so i checked out my hunts photographer website n browsed the tweeds of the riders out...was bit suprised really.greys.blues.browns green n even an orange...if in doubt...check with the master of the day n  hopes they enjoy


----------



## spacefaer (16 October 2016)

She'll be fine and made very welcome.  You can wear ratcatcher at any age, even after Opening Meet.


----------



## skewbaldmillie (17 October 2016)

spacefaer said:



			She'll be fine and made very welcome.  You can wear ratcatcher at any age, even after Opening Meet.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, great just checking as I usually wear my green tweed as do most but don't want her to have to buy another jacket for two or three meets


----------



## PorkChop (17 October 2016)

Yes, navy tweed is fine, and for all the season


----------



## hibshobby (21 December 2016)

Tweed is tweed, whatever the colour - blue, green, brown, loud check, whatever. It's also never wrong. Historically, it's what a visitor wore ( it was considered too much to expect that a guest brought their complete hunting wardrobe to the house they were visiting for "the season", often over Christmas and New Year) and as the host was too polite to object, it's considered to to be never wrong. The ethos still continues to this day - whatever discipline, tweed is never wrong. It might look out of place a little, maybe at an affiliated dressage competition, but is never wrong and you cannot be disqualified because of wearing tweed.


----------



## Shay (21 December 2016)

Younger riders are expected to wear tweed all season - although the age at which you should change to a hunt coat varies from place to place.  The theory being that if the rider is in tweed and falls off, others in the field will realize that it is a child and will come to their assistance swiftly.  But the colour of the tweed is immaterial.


----------

